# problem with Pen Drive



## blacklisted (Jul 29, 2006)

everytime i plugin the 4GB Sandisk Pen Drive in my lappy's USB slot i get the Removable Disk drive(K in My Computer but when i try n open it ...it says insert a disk in drive K: ....but yesterday it was working fine....this error started when i wrote some more data to it...


----------



## blacklisted (Aug 6, 2006)

anyone?? plz its really imp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 6, 2006)

Try to format the Pen drive!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 6, 2006)

Did u try to format the drive ???


----------



## blacklisted (Aug 6, 2006)

the problem is that i cant even format it ....it says no disk in drive.....also in disk management it recognises that there is a removable media but sshows no partitions and neither allows me to create a new partition .  i tried partition magic too but the drive doesnt even show in there .


----------



## kokal (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm having the same problem blacklisted has please help me


----------



## cspandey41 (Aug 24, 2006)

the problem is that i cant even format it ....it says no disk in drive.....also in disk management it recognises that there is a removable media but sshows no partitions and neither allows me to create a new partition .  i tried partition magic too but the drive doesnt even show in there .


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 24, 2006)

Try on some other machine, if works there then some issue with your machine or the pendrive has probs.


----------



## ishmeet_baby@yahoo.co.in (Oct 6, 2008)

somebody please help..i am also having thesame prob wid my 4 gb iball pd...


----------



## techsniper (Jul 14, 2009)

I would suggest formatting it on a different system. Also try formatting through command prompt with format command if it works.  If it is not possible,

First run a disk check on it using chkdsk command. It will fix file system errors and you'd be able to format it fine then.


----------



## Digito (Oct 30, 2009)

How Do I Create A partition On A pen Drive ?


----------

